# Quilts we have made



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are some of the quilts we have made for our friends and family. I hope they may give someone ideas for their own quilting projects. :thumb: 
















































I hope the pictures came through as I'm new to this stuff. :facepalm:

Dave


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I do like your quilts! colors! designs!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonderful! Are these gifts or are you selling them at a bazaar? Do you have a longarm or did you quilt them on your home machine?


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

CraftyLady said:


> Wonderful! Are these gifts or are you selling them at a bazaar? Do you have a longarm or did you quilt them on your home machine?


CraftLady,

We have made these for gifts to friends and family. We have a "Short Arm" quilting machine that we purchased 2nd hand about 8 years ago from an elderly lady that was no longer able to use it because of her health. It is a home made one that is a Commercial Singer sewing machine that was adapted to a home made set of rails and rollers. It is a bit cumbersome to use, but it gets the job done.

We purchased it because my wife got tired of the rising cost of having someone else do the quilting for her. (OVER $150 for a king size PLUS batting) Prices around here are VERY high, to say the least. It is a bit slow going, but it works for us.

Thanks for the kind words on the colors and patterns. These are designs that we adapted from ones we have seen in magazines. No 2 of ours are alike. 

Dave


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice work, I really like the fifth one.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Nice work, I really like the fifth one.


Dixie,

Thanks for the kind words. that one is for this Christmas for our Grandson in the military in Virginia.

Dave


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty quilts. They will be wonderful gifts. People should be very pleased to receive one.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Gretchen Ann said:


> Pretty quilts. They will be wonderful gifts. People should be very pleased to receive one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Gretchen,

We are hoping they will like them, too.

Dave


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful work Dave! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Tinker said:


> Beautiful work Dave! Thanks for sharing.


Tinker,
Thanks for the kind words. If I did this right, a picture of our latest quilt SHOULD be attached.









Dave


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Those are some beautiful quilts! I hope your friends appreciate them.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> We purchased it because my wife got tired of the rising cost of having someone else do the quilting for her. (OVER $150 for a king size PLUS batting) Prices around here are VERY high, to say the least. It is a bit slow going, but it works for us.


Pretty quilts! Was that price for machine quilting? I usually charge $250 to quilt for someone else, but that includes the materials & I do hand quilting.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Wendy said:


> Pretty quilts! Was that price for machine quilting? I usually charge $250 to quilt for someone else, but that includes the materials & I do hand quilting.


 Wendy,

Yes, that was the cost for machine quilting. We also had to supply the backing and the batting for that price.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is our latest quilt project.

Dave


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

What is the name of the pattern? 
Heidi


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

HorseMom said:


> What is the name of the pattern?
> Heidi


 Heidi,

It is called "Tangled Hearts". I don't remember where my wife found it. We just used a bunch of her 'Fat Quarter' stash for each of the hearts. It took a few days to figure out the size of each piece, but it did go together rather fast after that.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

halfpint said:


> Those are some beautiful quilts! I hope your friends appreciate them.


 halfpint,

I'm sure they will. We get a lot of great compliments on nearly all of the ones we have done.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, if I did this right, there should be more pictures of the latest bunch of quilts we have made. these will be donated to Ronald McDonald House. 
















































































Looks like they will only let me upload 10 pictures at a time. MORE TO FOLLOW in next post.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are more of the quilts we donated to Ronald McDonald House.

















































































MORE TO COME ! ! 

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is the next bunch.

















































































Next post will be the last of the quilts for now.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

These 2 are the last of this bunch we donated.

















I hope that someone has gotten some ideas from the patterns we have made.

Thanks for letting me HOG the thread.

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My heavens you have been busy! Very, very nice. And it is so wonderful of you to make quilts and donate them. 

I'm intrigued by your "short arm" quilting system. Could you take a picture of it? I have a Brother 9" harp machine that I am considering putting on a frame, but I don't have much $$ to do so. I'd love to see what you have devised for your Singer.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> My heavens you have been busy! Very, very nice. And it is so wonderful of you to make quilts and donate them.
> 
> I'm intrigued by your "short arm" quilting system. Could you take a picture of it? I have a Brother 9" harp machine that I am considering putting on a frame, but I don't have much $$ to do so. I'd love to see what you have devised for your Singer.


 Belfrybat,

I am in the middle of setting up another quilt on it. When I get it set up I'll take a few pictures to post here.

I'm not sure that your 9" machine will work for this type of frame. The take up roller goes THROUGH the throat of the machine. As you do the quilt, the roll gets bigger. I'll try to explain it better with the pictures.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> My heavens you have been busy! Very, very nice. And it is so wonderful of you to make quilts and donate them.
> 
> I'm intrigued by your "short arm" quilting system. Could you take a picture of it? I have a Brother 9" harp machine that I am considering putting on a frame, but I don't have much $$ to do so. I'd love to see what you have devised for your Singer.


 Belfrybat,

Attached are the pictures of our quilting machine. I can not take credit for making it. We purchased it from an older couple that were no longer able to use it because of disability. 
I'm not sure if YOUR machine can be set up this way or not. ours has just over a 10 inch throat, and it gets REAL tight trying to do a King Size quilt. The take up roller gets VERY big. The one in the pictures is a Twin Long, which is as wide as a Twin, but is as long as a Queen. It will be a birthday gift for our Marine Grandson in San Diego. 

I hope that I have been helpful to you with this. If you have more questions, PLEASE post here and I will try to answer them.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I am at it again. This is the quilt I made for our Grandson in The Marines.

Sorry about the poor quality picture. I didn't know there was a spot on the lens until after I had the quilt packed up to ship.









Dave


----------

